# Pump Clinic



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2013)

Attending my first pump clinic on Thursday, don't really know what to expect. I've been pumping for just over 2 years! It might prove interesting to meet other pumpers.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 29, 2013)

That sounds strange you being on a pump, but not ever being at a clinic.......

Is the clinic you got it from not the pump clinic? How has your progress reviewed?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That sounds strange you being on a pump, but not ever being at a clinic.......
> 
> Is the clinic you got it from not the pump clinic? How has your progress reviewed?



The pump clinic is at the same hospital that I got the pump from.  My diabetes care hasn't changed from MDI to pump, if I had a problem or had any questions I could just call. No great dramas really. ......just wish I could find a decent type of cannula!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 29, 2013)

So is it different nurses and consultants at the actual pump clinic?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 29, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> So is it different nurses and consultants at the actual pump clinic?



I think there will be other pumpers, reps from the pump companies and my D nurse, don't think my consultant gets involved.


----------



## tracey w (May 3, 2013)

I attend my pump clinic for me it is same dsn same consultant etc. everything the same its just tat we have to do and bring our basal test results to discuus thats the only difference ive found with pump clinic and diabetic clinic


----------



## Phil65 (May 5, 2013)

it turned into being a bit of a non event, other than having 18 other pumpers present. I didn't take anything away from the clinic other than a spare pump that has been loaned to me to cover emergencies on holiday. They talked about holidays and carb counting. It was worrying to witness a total different level of understanding amongst the pumpers with regards to diabetes.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 5, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That sounds strange you being on a pump, but not ever being at a clinic.......



I don't have a dsn,consultant or a clinic (bliss) My GP is there to sound off to when needed, otherwise I have no contact with any medical peeps at all.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I don't have a dsn,consultant or a clinic (bliss) My GP is there to sound off to when needed, otherwise I have no contact with any medical peeps at all.




also strange..........

apart from yourself..............who can give you pump specific guidance......


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I don't have a dsn,consultant or a clinic (bliss) My GP is there to sound off to when needed, otherwise I have no contact with any medical peeps at all.



I do get the impression that your GP is rather exceptional though Sue 

Sorry it turned out to be a bit of a non-event Phil!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I do get the impression that your GP is rather exceptional though Sue



He's a super star


----------



## Phil65 (May 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I do get the impression that your GP is rather exceptional though Sue
> 
> Sorry it turned out to be a bit of a non-event Phil!



i haven't got an issue with the care that I receive, my consultant is superb, my new dsn seems good. But.....I thought there might have been pump reps at the pump clinic, so for me it wasn't great but for others it was good. I was amazed that most knew nothing about the extra free piece of hand luggage that you are entitled to when flying.


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2013)

Is your clinic on the island or mainland because i wouldnt think that there would be many T1s on island ?  Do you know how many & who is on pumps Phil ?


----------



## Phil65 (May 5, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Is your clinic on the island or mainland because i wouldnt think that there would be many T1s on island ?  Do you know how many & who is on pumps Phil ?



i don't know anybody else on the island that has a pump and yes my d care is off the Island


----------

